# Seattle Vapor Co. - Juice Reviews



## Bonez007 (24/8/14)

So I could not wait till Monday for the package to arrive, I went ahead to the depot and picked it up. I am very new to RDA's, and I do feel a little intimidated by it. This is my first successful build, I thought to drip in the below:

Manufacturer: Seattle Vapor Company
Line: Oak Aged
Flavour: The Good Life
Nic/PG,VG ratio: 6mg nicotine. Ratio 50/50

Mod: IPV V2
RDA: Magma Clone
Setup: 1.2ohm single coil, cotton wick.


Website Description:
The Good Life is a combination of Seattle Vapor Co's dark refined signature Tobacco Blend, Cinnamon Danish, Sugar Cookie, Vanilla Bean, Toasted Almond, thick creamy Vanilla Custard and our own little secret.

Presentation:
Nice looking white label with logo, company name, flavour name, ingredients list, nic level, PG/VG ratio, and warnings. This is on a clear glass bottle, with a black non-childproof dropper top. I do like the tapered end of the dropper, as it makes for easy filling in a tank like a protank mini. 
Presentation is very lovely and the label is properly legible.

Smell:
A smooth but spicy-ish fragrance which i suspect is the cinnamon. The room is left with a cinnamon danish fragrance after a good vape.

Taste:
This is a sweet but cinnamony vape. The cinnamon Danish is mostly the predominant flavour, along with the sugar cookie.
At 8-10watts, the cinnamon takes a back seat and the sugar cookie comes through, along with a very, very slight hint of vanilla mixed with the toasted almond. 
At 12-15watts, the cinnamon now feels more in the foreground, pretty much at the level of the sugar cookie. the tobacco starts to show itself slightly. 
At 17 watts, the sugar cookie now takes a back seat, submitting to the cinnamon Danish. I love it here.
At 20watts, the dark tobacco is coming in much more, but still well blended into the other flavour elements. The sweetness is rolled off. Very nice vape.
At all of these power settings the different flavour elements work so well together. Perfect harmony. The vanilla and almond are very subtle, but hardly noticeable as ingredients on its own. I feel they are supporting elements to the sugar cookie and cinnamon danish. The tobacco flavour also seems to be a supporting element.

Final words:
This is a beautiful flavour. All the different flavour elements work in harmony with each other to create a wonderful dessert vape. It is rich. I would not call this a tobacco flavour. The throat hit is mild, but that could be me trying to get used to the lower nic content. Vapour production is above average, even on the protank mini, and chucks thick and fluffy white clouds on the magma.
I could not have this as an all day vape, but this is perfect for dripping at tea time.

Two thumbs up from me  

Thank you @RevnLucky7 for bringing this in to the motherland.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## rogue zombie (24/8/14)

Nice review.
Juice sounds good.


Sent via a NASA satellite which gathers my thoughts and relays them to the world


----------



## Silver (24/8/14)

Thanks for the review @Bonez007


----------



## DJ Arrma (25/8/14)

I received all my juice on Friday... All 16 bottles... Phenomenal service once again REV!!!!!!!!! Seattle Vapour Company's "GOOD LIFE".... What a juice, I mean really, the different fusion of flavours teases my palette with every hit... I hve the 12mg so the throat hit is decent... Great vape, but the flavour, OH MY, there is nothing quite like it... For me its like Whirling Dervish on STEROIDS lol... Great Juice once again brought in by my juice man REV REV!!!!! Making me poor theses days... lol!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## DJ Arrma (25/8/14)

I must add too, my gf loves her menthol... Ive tried so many diff ones, she doesnt take to them... I spoke to Rev a few weeks ago, he told me about the Kryptonite soon to come from Seattle Vapor... It arrived, I ordered a bottle... She says its the best thing shes had, gives her the same satisfaction as her cigs do... So for those of you looking for a superb menthol... Go to subohm vapor & get urself the Kryptonite... comes in 18mg too...

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RevnLucky7 (25/8/14)

DJ Arrma said:


> I must add too, my gf loves her menthol... Ive tried so many diff ones, she doesnt take to them... I spoke to Rev a few weeks ago, he told me about the Kryptonite soon to come from Seattle Vapor... It arrived, I ordered a bottle... She says its the best thing shes had, gives her the same satisfaction as her cigs do... So for those of you looking for a superb menthol... Go to subohm vapor & get urself the Kryptonite... comes in 18mg too...


 
Give that man a bells!


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/8/14)

DJ Arrma said:


> I must add too, my gf loves her menthol... Ive tried so many diff ones, she doesnt take to them... I spoke to Rev a few weeks ago, he told me about the Kryptonite soon to come from Seattle Vapor... It arrived, I ordered a bottle... She says its the best thing shes had, gives her the same satisfaction as her cigs do... So for those of you looking for a superb menthol... Go to subohm vapor & get urself the Kryptonite... comes in 18mg too...


 
Awesome! I have a bottle on it's way!


----------



## DJ Arrma (25/8/14)

Awesome! I have a bottle on it's way! 

Rob... If I were you, a menthol lover, id buy another three before its all gone


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/8/14)

DJ Arrma said:


> Awesome! I have a bottle on it's way!
> 
> Rob... If I were you, a menthol lover, id buy another three before its all gone


 
I think I got the last bottle...


----------



## DJ Arrma (25/8/14)

Speak to Rev... I think he stashes the good s..t away

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

